# Laptop absturz ohne Kommentar

## Inferno0001

Hallo!

Wenn ich versuche auf meinem Laptop (Intel Mobile Pentium 4M, 512M Ram) die gentoo-sources zu kompilieren, dann geht das Laptop nach wenigen Sekunden ohne einen Kommentar einfach aus - das selbe Problem hatte ich vorher bei emerge oder sogar beim entpacken des stage3-tarballs, jedoch konnte ich es dort durch das weglassen des -v Parameters bzw. durch den Parameter -q umgehen.

Selbst, wenn ich make --silent nutze, stürzt das Laptop ab.

Hat jemand vielleicht Ideen oder Lösungsvorschläge?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du vielleicht Temperaturprobleme bei dem Laptop?

Ohne weitere Informationen kann ich (und warscheinlich auch niemand anderes) mehr zu diesem Problem sagen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist mit cpuburn, memtest, 5xglxgears? Einfach mal durchtesten, um einzelne Komponenten stark zu beanspruchen.

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

Klingt wirklich sehr nach einem Hitzeproblem. Gerade die Pentium 4 Generation war dafür bekannt furchtbar heiss zu werden.

----------

## Inferno0001

Gut das mich das gerade nicht wundert. Wenn mein Laptop 5min an ist kann man dort ein Spiegelei braten.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was kann man dagegen tun??

Mal ein paar Infos:

Compaq Evo Notebook N610C

Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4-M 1.8 GHz

Ram : 512MB

Festplatte: 30 GB

Grafikprozessor / Hersteller: ATI Mobility Radeon 7500

LG

----------

## Earthwings

Läuft der Lüfter?

----------

## Inferno0001

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Ich glaube er ist nicht an -.- Da ich ihn gar nicht höre. 

Oder er SO leise das man ihn gar nicht hören kann, was ich aber kaum glaube.

LG

----------

## Earthwings

Schau mal in /proc/acpi/fan/, da kannst Du u.U. den aktuellen Zustand ablesen. Interessant könnte auch dmesg sein, insbesondere ACPI-Meldungen dort.

----------

## Inferno0001

 *Quote:*   

> Schau mal in /proc/acpi/fan/

  Habe ich gar nicht den Ordner  :Wink:  zumindest den letzten teil "/fan".

Und bei der Eeingabe von "dmesg" kommt dies hier unter dem Teil ACPI:

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03A._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03A.C03B._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03A.C04D._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [C148] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15C] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C160] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C163] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C16C] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B5] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B6] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B7] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B8] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B9] (IRQs 5 *10 11)

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BA] (IRQs] *0, disabled.

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BB] (IRQs] *0, disabled.

ACPI: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: Resource is not an IRQ entry

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BC] (IRQs] *0, disabled.

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D7] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D8] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D9] (off)
```

So das wars...Ich werde nicht schlau daraus =(

LG

----------

## Earthwings

Scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein, siehe zum Beispiel http://unusedusername.com/n610c/n610c_howto.html

Eventuell läuft der Lüfter nur mit gepatchter DSDT, im englischen Teil gibt es ein längeres Tutorial, wie man das anstellt.

----------

## Finswimmer

/fan hast du nicht, wenn es nicht im Kernel drin ist.

Also, unter ACPI musst du es aktivieren.

Tobi

----------

